# Sixers (17-17) VS Utah (18-17) @ 7:00pm



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Philadelphia hasn't won two in a row since Dec. 18-21. 

"If we closed games out better, we'd have a lot more wins," said Iverson, who topped the 40-point mark for the eighth time this season and 67th in his career. "I honestly feel like we gave away eight games this season, games we should have won." 



*SIXERS 4 LIFE........................and DEATH* :cheers:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iverson is doing his usual he has 8pts.....Good game so far......Both teams just trading baskets.....Webber is looking good....He looks fresh and has actually drove to the lane and scored and is posting up.....

17 - 16 Sixers

5:01 1st


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iggy picks up his 1st foul....official timeout

20 - 19 Utah

2:31 2nd


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Good game so far.......Iverson and Okur are the main scorers.....Iverson has 13....Okur had 14..Okur banged a 3 with 1 sec left.....Cheeks gets a tech after the buzzer(Hell I dont know why :curse: )

29 - 24 Utah

end of 1st


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Our Defense and Rebounding is terrible.....We would be up if we stopped they're second chance points.....I said earlier Webber looks fresh but his busted knees and lack of mobility just kills our inside Defense

36 -31 Utah

8:34 2nd


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks like our team is shooting really well from the box score, how are we losing?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Same ole Sixers......Our offense is perfect.....Our damn defense is garbage........Iverson and Webber are killing Iverson has 18pts, Webber has 15pts......No if we can get some stops and play D


38 - 37 

5:36 2nd


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iggy drives to the basket and is fouled. He will shoot free throws after the official timeout.....

44 - 41

2:40 2nd


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Are we really gettin killed by Matt ****ing Harpring?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

20second timeout.......Philly has the ball with 7 seconds left

50 - 48 Sixers

.7 2nd


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Are we really gettin killed by Matt ****ing Harpring?



Yes he's killing Korver....alot of it is team defense though..(slow on the rotations after the pick)..Harpings catching the ball right under the basket getting lay-ups....


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iverson and Webber are killing offensively. they combine for 43 of 51 points.....

Iverosn has 25pts
Webber has 18pts


51 - 48 Sixers

Halftime


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, if the trends are to be believed, if Webber and Iverson combine for at least 7 more points after half time, the chances are that the sixers will lose.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> Philadelphia hasn't won two in a row since Dec. 18-21.
> 
> "If we closed games out better, we'd have a lot more wins," said Iverson, who topped the 40-point mark for the eighth time this season and 67th in his career. "I honestly feel like we gave away eight games this season, games we should have won."
> :cheers:


well, duh


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

How we looking so far fellaz just got home and turned the game on


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Redsdrunk I cant believe it ....We are playing Defense :banana: :banana: .......Steal, fastbreaks and Sam's block getting us easy transition baskets...

65 - 56 Sixers

5:53 3rd


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> How we looking so far fellaz just got home and turned the game on



Same ole Sixers.......beautiful offense....horrible D......but we're picking up the D right now


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Our offense disapeared.......and now they're coming back.........Randolph was fouled he will be shooting 2 after the official timeout....

69 - 68 Sixers

1:50 3rd


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Its gettin close hopefully we can make an offensive push be4 the 4th


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I wanna know why i have to listen to these homer Jazz announcers when its a SIXERS home game nice job league pass


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Well, if the trends are to be believed, if Webber and Iverson combine for at least 7 more points after half time, the chances are that the sixers will lose.



Well I hope they prove that trend wrong tonight


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I wanna know why i have to listen to these homer Jazz announcers when its a SIXERS home game nice job league pass



I always get mad because most of the Philly home games......I always have to listen to the opp anouncers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

75 - 74 Utah

end of the 3rd

We need to go on a run now


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it might be better that its a close game in the four rather then us having a decent lead we seem to finish better when were not sitting on a sizable lead


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, this board has changed alot over the summer. It used to be me, BEEZ, phillyphanatic(coatesvillain), kunlun, and a couple others. the whole rosters changed. 

anyways, the jazz are shooting 55% from the floor, 50% from 3, and have 42 points in the paint, 10 more than the sixers. We need someone else on the bench, the starters can't play hard enough on both ends when they're so overstretched on minutes.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I-76 I hope Utah stops Isolating Webber because he is getting owned.......He has no movement in his legs period (not that, thats new news)....I see this happening in the playoffs


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Wow, this board has changed alot over the summer. It used to be me, BEEZ, phillyphanatic(coatesvillain), kunlun, and a couple others. the whole rosters changed.
> 
> anyways, the jazz are shooting 55% from the floor, 50% from 3, and have 42 points in the paint, 10 more than the sixers. We need someone else on the bench, the starters can't play hard enough on both ends when they're so overstretched on minutes.


Well BEEZ has season tickets so hes prolly at the game Kunlun doesnt really come around much at all ne more and philly drops by occasionally


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I-76 I hope Utah stops Isolating Webber because he is getting owned.......He has no movement in his legs period (not that, thats new news)....I see this happening in the playoffs


yah Webbers rusty i like the insert of Barnes into the game right now


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Wow, this board has changed alot over the summer. It used to be me, BEEZ, phillyphanatic(coatesvillain), kunlun, and a couple others. the whole rosters changed.


I remember that......I use to be a guest then......I wish everyone would come back....They took something away from the philly boards now that they're hardly here






sliccat said:


> anyways, the jazz are shooting 55% from the floor, 50% from 3, and have 42 points in the paint, 10 more than the sixers. We need someone else on the bench, the starters can't play hard enough on both ends when they're so overstretched on minutes.



Cosign.....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Here we go thank god they didnt just toss Allen his 2nd T cuz that would of been all she wrote


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Here we go thank god they didnt just toss Allen his 2nd T cuz that would of been all she wrote



I thought the same thing........He's the only reason we're still in this game now

95 - 88 Utah

4:58 4th

We need some stops


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well its not looking good


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

99-92 Utah....2:40 left.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

we need to cut it to 4 by the minute mark


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn we needed that bucket from Iggy


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

:curse:On that break that was one time I wanted Iverson to be selfish instead of passing to Iggy on the wing. We would have been down by 2 instead of down by 6 :curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

God Awful we have under-achieved so much this year its painful but i will be at the game on Friday so we better destroy ****in boston


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> God Awful we have under-achieved so much this year its painful but i will be at the game on Friday so we better destroy ****in boston



Yeah I'm disapointed in the Sixers too.....I hate to say it....but its the truth....We need a bench so bad its just pitiful......I hope we get this Defense straightined out before the allstar break.....But I seriously doubt it.... GEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Have fun at the game friday I - 76......I cant wait till Philly play the Bobcats so I can go :banana:


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

good game guys. you guys have played us good both times this season.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> good game guys. you guys have played us good both times this season.


I wouldnt say we played you well but congrats on the win


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

you guys do. in Salt Lake City the Jazz were on the verge of putting you away in the second quarter, but you guys stuck around and eventually got up by double digits. from my observations it looks like AI carries the 6ers for 40 minutes of the game, then just gets tired, and no one steps up.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

AAAARRGGHH! :curse: 

We stunk it up big time in the second half. All Utah had to do was alternate double teams on AI and Webber and they shut down our entire offense. Those two were the entire offense in the first half. Utah figured that out, shut them both down, and that was the end of all the scoring. Did you see how many times they blocked AI and Webber's shots? I guess it's easy to get so many blocks when you know which two players are going to shoot.

On defense, we allowed Utah to score at will. Granted, a couple of times they just got hot and couldn't miss. But give me a break, we have to learn how to make stops in the second half. While they were shutting down AI and Webber, we were letting them score at will. 

That was the game and it was over because we could not adjust in the second half and they did.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

jpk said:


> AAAARRGGHH! :curse:
> 
> We stunk it up big time in the second half. All Utah had to do was alternate double teams on AI and Webber and they shut down our entire offense. Those two were the entire offense in the first half. Utah figured that out, shut them both down, and that was the end of all the scoring. Did you see how many times they blocked AI and Webber's shots? I guess it's easy to get so many blocks when you know which two players are going to shoot.
> 
> ...


And thats what will kill us in the playoffs......If we make it that far......Damn Sixers....step ya game up :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

maybe the raison for some old posters dont post anymore its the same of same places empty in wachovia center.
The players in this team only like to make offensive plays and the D that´s suposeed to win champs we dont have .
well at this game we should won it because in paper we are better then utah but in the game we lost the 2 games and again those bad 4th quarters.
hope next game they can win.
as always and playing bad or good SIXERS FOR LIFE


----------

